# Form 1221



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am filling Form 1221 for my husband. I had doubt regarding the following Questions. Please suggest.

Q 17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

Q 18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival NA

Q 23. Give details of dependents/family members travelling to Australia with you?
(He is the secondary applicant. Shall i enter my details in it, I am the main applicant)

Q 40. Do you intend to work in Australia? If yes then give the details of employer? 

Q 43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia (Can we leave it blank)

Regards,
Shalini


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

17 - Permanent Migration
18 - Leave it Blank
23 - Yes. You should fill those forms in first person (husband). So you should enter your details in his and his details in yours.
40 - Check yes and leave employer blank.
43 - Leave it blank.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shalini84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling Form 1221 for my husband. I had doubt regarding the following Questions. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


17 - Migration

18- Not planned yet, depends on the visa grant date

23- Yes he should

40- Yes, for details he can say "N/A, will look for a job after arrival"

43- Leave blank, this is for people who are going to Australia on a TR visa


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you very much Lovetosmack and The expatriate.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

One more query friends, I am not claiming any points for partner skill. while filling employment history of my husband(Secondary applicant), we have to write down the address of the company also. One of the company he worked with had closed the operations. Please suggest what to mention.

Regards,
Shalini


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shalini84 said:


> One more query friends, I am not claiming any points for partner skill. while filling employment history of my husband(Secondary applicant), we have to write down the address of the company also. One of the company he worked with had closed the operations. Please suggest what to mention.
> 
> Regards,
> Shalini


write the last address you know of and mention that it's defunct.


----------

